# The salmon slayer!



## Jmox (Mar 4, 2013)

The family jet boat is finally mine! my parents bought this boat 12 years ago and we have fished it alot. They finally decided to upgrade and i couldn't stand seeing her with someone else so i had to buy her. Plus she matches my drift boat thats in the background  Ive caught alot of salmon and steelhead out of her and i plan on keeping it going that way. I love this boat and shes going to keep running the river every fall just because of the centimental value she has with her.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats on the new/old baby.

I know how hard it is to let some of them go.


----------



## catmansteve (Mar 7, 2013)

Man, those Western jet rigs are awesome! I know of a few raft/kayak only whitewater rivers around here I could terrorize with one of those :mrgreen: Let's hear some specs on the old girl!


----------



## RedfireSVT (Mar 10, 2013)

that's very nice!


----------



## Jmox (Mar 12, 2013)

Its got a chevy 350 with 800 hours and we got her out of oregon rotting away in a barn. It had sat for 7 years and when we got it home we changed the oil put a fresh battery in it and ditched the carb and replaced it with fuel injection and electronic ignition. Shes getting a little face lift next winter with a fresh rebuild and new paint with updated decals but shes still gonna be the predatoress :mrgreen: Heres a picture from a last minute trip on monday to the lake. Had to take the pup on his first boat trip was my excuse


----------

